# segmented bow/lid



## tommyd (May 18, 2010)

here's a little segmented bowl with a lid. the woods are walnut, maple and some left over scraps.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 18, 2010)

Wow!!  very nice!!


----------



## Jim15 (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## holmqer (May 18, 2010)

Great job! Someday I will give this a try.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## FrankG (May 18, 2010)

Very nice piece.  I especially like the "3D" cubes/whatever.  Might "scraps" be Osage Orange?


----------



## broitblat (May 18, 2010)

The bowl is outstanding.  The precision of the segmenting is impressive and the overall shape, fit, and finish is very attractive.

  -Barry


----------



## pensbydesign (May 18, 2010)

fantastic job


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 18, 2010)

That is outstanding work.  Great job on those cubes.

Chris


----------



## woodsofourlives (May 22, 2010)

Great Job.


----------



## David Keller (May 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Fred (May 23, 2010)

Tom ... EXCELLENT work all the way! Way to go!


----------



## nava1uni (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful work.  I am in awe of people who do segmenting.  Certainly feels like magic to me.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 2, 2010)

great job I like the design


----------

